# Flop-Parade 2011: Die schlechtesten Spiele von Januar bis Dezember laut PC Games



## DH (27. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Flop-Parade 2011: Die schlechtesten Spiele von Januar bis Dezember laut PC Games* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Flop-Parade 2011: Die schlechtesten Spiele von Januar bis Dezember laut PC Games


----------



## DrProof (27. Dezember 2011)

"August: 57 Prozent gab es für das recht unbekannte Strategiespiel von Paradox Interactive"

Was auch weiterhin unbekannt bleibt da die Redaktion anscheinend keinen Namen abtippen wollte...


----------



## maxilink (27. Dezember 2011)

DrProof schrieb:


> "August: 57 Prozent gab es für das recht unbekannte Strategiespiel von Paradox Interactive"
> 
> Was auch weiterhin unbekannt bleibt da die Redaktion anscheinend keinen Namen abtippen wollte...



genau mein gedanke....denn es ist tatsächlich das einige spiel aus der liste das mir gar nichts sagt^^


----------



## xMANIACx (27. Dezember 2011)

Das unbekannte Spiel könnte "Pirates of Black Cove" sein.


----------



## byaliar (27. Dezember 2011)

Die wertungen sind wieder Sehr Persöhnlich.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (27. Dezember 2011)

crysis 2 is für mich flop of the year


----------



## soldier1990 (27. Dezember 2011)

was ist mit mw3 auch der letzte scheiss


----------



## z3ro22 (27. Dezember 2011)

@soldier1990 bevor du schreibst mal dein hirn nutzen.

mw3 kann kein flop sein weil es schon miliarden eingebracht hat.


----------



## Watwiewer (27. Dezember 2011)

z3ro22 schrieb:


> @soldier1990 bevor du schreibst mal dein hirn nutzen.
> 
> mw3 kann kein flop sein weil es schon miliarden eingebracht hat.


 
Nur weil es Millionenfach verkauft wurde , heisst das nicht , dass es für viele ein Flop bleibt,.
Und an Mw3 ist sowieso nur die Verpackung neu gewesen.


----------



## HMCpretender (27. Dezember 2011)

Ein finanzieller Erfolg kann trotzdem ein spielerischer Flops ein, das ist nun wirklich nicht so ungewöhnlich. Als Spieler interessiert mich natürlich in erster Linie die Qualität eines Titels, nicht seine Verkaufszahlen...


----------



## Spruso (27. Dezember 2011)

Irgendwie mache eine monateweise Auflistung keinen grossen Sinn. Es wäre viel interessanter gewesen, z.B. die 20 Titel mit den niedrigsten Wertungen aufzuführen.

Denn mit diesem System kann es (theoretisch) passieren, das selbst ein 80er Titel als "Flop" gilt, nur weil es im betreffenden Monat nur wenige Spiele gab und die auch noch über die Massen gut bewertet wurden.
Handkehrum bringt ein "schlechter" Monat nur ein Spiel in die Liste, obwohl es da evtl. noch mehr Gurken vorhanden gewesen wären.

So ist die Auflistung leider ziemlich nichts-sagend. Das einzige, was man sehen kann ist, in welchem Monat was die tiefste Bewertung war, was aber nichts über die allgemeine Qualität der Spiele aussagt.


----------



## xNomAnorx (27. Dezember 2011)

Zu den meisten Spielen in der Liste kann ich nichts sagen, da ich mir solche Sachen gar nicht erst kafuen würde. Mein persönlicher Flop des Jahres ist F.3.A.R.


----------



## z3ro22 (27. Dezember 2011)

@HMCpretender  

dann ist es wohl ein flopp erfolg für sich passt ja...^^,

ist mir zwar neu aber naja.

was weiß ich shcon bin nur berufsfotograf


----------



## Schalkmund (27. Dezember 2011)

Für mich war ehrlich gesagt Brink die Enttäuschung des Jahres.


----------



## zak999 (27. Dezember 2011)

Für mich war es Crysis 2 und Pro 2012 die Enttäuschung des Jahres.


----------



## Ultimo01 (27. Dezember 2011)

Meine Flop 3 dieses jahr:
1: Stronghold 3 (Absoluter Bockmist)
2. Crysis 2 (Zuviel PR, zuwenig Story für die Singleplayer Kampange!)
3. Red Orchestra 2 (Lebloses Rumgeballere)


----------



## DerArschDerNation (27. Dezember 2011)

Endlich hat Harry Potter das bekommen was er verdient hat LOL.


----------



## Fight_Angel (27. Dezember 2011)

Irgendwie fehlt bei Monat August der Name des Spiels....


----------



## Mothman (27. Dezember 2011)

Ultimo01 schrieb:


> 3. Red Orchestra 2 (Lebloses Rumgeballere)


Ja, speziell davon hatte ich auch mehr erwartet.
RO2 würde ich auch auf der Liste der pers. Flops des Jahres recht weit oben führen.


----------



## man1ac (27. Dezember 2011)

Meine Enttäuschung des Jahres:
Skyrim mit Steam Zwang; und das bei einem Reinen Sp Spiel (zum Kotzen)
BF3 mit Origin Zwang

Hab mir daraufhin die Internet Versionen geladen und Spiele die. 
Die Originale soll verstauben im Regal neben Half Life 2 ganz unten.


----------



## Enisra (27. Dezember 2011)

man1ac schrieb:


> Meine Enttäuschung des Jahres:
> Skyrim mit Steam Zwang; und das bei einem Reinen Sp Spiel (zum Kotzen)


 
Und?
dann geh halt Offline damit

wobei irgendwie aber nächstes Jahr mit nur einem Flop für die aktuelle Ausgabe nicht wirklich getan ist, irgendwie waren da schon einige Gurken mit dabei


----------



## man1ac (27. Dezember 2011)

Enisra schrieb:


> Und?
> dann geh halt Offline damit


 
Dazu muss man erst mal Online gehen 
Ausserdem; funktioniert Skyrim überhaupt im Offline Modus?
Will ja Steam nicht Starten oder als HintergrundProzess laufen haben.


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Dezember 2011)

man1ac schrieb:


> Dazu muss man erst mal Online gehen
> Ausserdem; funktioniert Skyrim überhaupt im Offline Modus?
> Will ja Steam nicht Starten oder als HintergrundProzess laufen haben.


 
Du musst z.B. einmal in Steam gewesen sein, um dein Spiel zu installieren und zu aktivieren, dann lädt es die Patches, danach kannst du es in den Offline Modus schalten und auch offline bleiben. Steam läuft aber immer im Hintergrund, selbst wenn es im Offline-Modus ist.


----------



## Enisra (27. Dezember 2011)

und man muss auch schon sagen, das Steam jetzt nicht der Resourcenfresser ist, auch wenn manche meinen müssen alles abzustellen damit das 0,5% schneller läuft


----------



## man1ac (27. Dezember 2011)

msconfig 
kann man ausschalten!

Ist mir bekannt;
Kenne das Prozedre schon durch HL2 (gelöscht)
Warum die nicht gleich eine Offline Version gemacht haben
verstehe ich sowieso nicht; nur Reine Schickane.


Mir geht es doch nicht ums schneller gehen! da hab ich Resourcenhungrigere Programme im Hintergrund laufen!

ccGenerals ist das zb. egal ob er jetzt schneller ist oder nicht.
es geht mir ums Prinzib.


----------



## AshLambert (28. Dezember 2011)

man1ac schrieb:


> Meine Enttäuschung des Jahres:
> Skyrim mit Steam Zwang; und das bei einem Reinen Sp Spiel (zum Kotzen)



Sehe ich auch so. Deswegen wurde es auch boykottiert (von meinem Bruder & mir zumindest). Ohne den Steamzwang wäre Skyrim ein kaufmässiger no-brainer gewesen, aber nee... Pech gehabt @ Bethesda. 
Ansonsten war dieses Jahr eine einzige Enttäuschung was Spiele anging.


----------



## Worrel (28. Dezember 2011)

Flops? ... mit 74er Wertung ...? oO

Wenn das schlechteste Spiel des Monats 74 Wertungspunkte einfährt, stimmt meines Erachtens entweder mit eurer Spieleauswahl oder eurer Wertungsskala was nicht.


----------



## TheMaskedUnit79 (28. Dezember 2011)

Flops des Jahres, also da reicht EIN Wort: XYZ-Simulator  Da verschwimmt eindeutig die Grenze zwischen "Spiel" und "überflüssiger installierbarer Bullshit"


----------



## Star7ox (29. Dezember 2011)

Also hier fehlen doch wohl noch ein Paar Titel, Homefront zum Beispiel super Hype im Vorfeld.
PC GAMES war unter anderem Schuld das ich 50€ zum Fenster heraus geschmissen habe. 
Denn dieses Game hat meines Erachtens niemals 84% verdient.
Seitdem verlasse ich mich überhaupt nicht mehr auf Testberichte, ich lese sie aber ich warte was die Community zum Game schreibt.
Auch eine herbe Enttäuschung war Brink, gute Ideen aber mehr nicht. Das Endprodukt war ein schlechtes Team Fortress 2.5


----------



## hifumi (29. Dezember 2011)

Selbst die schlechtesten Spiele haben aber (fast) alle noch über 50% bekommen. Wir leben wohl in einer fantastischen Zeit für Computerspiele.


----------



## Enisra (29. Dezember 2011)

Star7ox schrieb:


> Also hier fehlen doch wohl noch ein Paar Titel, Homefront zum Beispiel super Hype im Vorfeld.
> PC GAMES war unter anderem Schuld das ich 50€ zum Fenster heraus geschmissen habe.
> Denn dieses Game hat meines Erachtens niemals 84% verdient.
> Seitdem verlasse ich mich überhaupt nicht mehr auf Testberichte, ich lese sie aber ich warte was die Community zum Game schreibt.
> Auch eine herbe Enttäuschung war Brink, gute Ideen aber mehr nicht. Das Endprodukt war ein schlechtes Team Fortress 2.5


 
ähm tja, nehm die 50 Tacken als Lehrgeld halt auch mal den *Test *zu lesen und nicht nur die Wertung am Ende
Der Kritikpunkt ist nicht neu, aber irgendwie wird der dann doch wieder ausgehebelt wenn man den Test und den Meinungskasten ließt, wo so die Spiele wesentlich ... schlechter wegkommen bzw. drin steht wie die Spiele sind



hifumi schrieb:


> Selbst die schlechtesten Spiele haben aber (fast) alle noch über 50 bekommen. Wir leben wohl in einer fantastischen Zeit für Computerspiele.


 
ja ne, das kommt aber auch eher daher dass das Heft seit Jahren auch nicht mehr mit so´n Kappes wie ein Hafensimulator zugemüllt wird und naja, ich denke auch mal das dieses Flatout auch jetzt nur mit seinen 44 Punkten reingekommen ist, weil man halt Flatout 3 über das Stück Software gebügelt hat


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Dezember 2011)

hifumi schrieb:


> Selbst die schlechtesten Spiele haben aber (fast) alle noch über 50% bekommen. Wir leben wohl in einer fantastischen Zeit für Computerspiele.


 
Nein. Erstens ist man mit den Wertungen insgesamt viel höher gerutscht, als noch zu früheren Zeiten. Schau zum Beispiel das Shooter-Genre an. Da bekommt jeder durchschnittliche mittlerweile eine 80+ Wertung.
Zweitens werden die Gurken, die vielleicht eine einstellige Wertung bekommen würden, mittlerweile gar nicht mehr ins Heft genommen, weil die Seitenzahl nicht mehr so hoch ist, wie noch vor 10 Jahren (als die PCG teilweise 250+ Seiten hatte). Früher hat man jeden Schund getestet, den man heute nicht mehr anrührt. Also so einen Blödsinn wie König von Mallorca oder Erotica Island, die damals 1% bekommen hatten


----------



## Enisra (29. Dezember 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Nein. Erstens ist man mit den Wertungen insgesamt viel höher gerutscht, als noch zu früheren Zeiten. Schau zum Beispiel das Shooter-Genre an. Da bekommt jeder durchschnittliche mittlerweile eine 80+ Wertung.
> Zweitens werden die Gurken, die vielleicht eine einstellige Wertung bekommen würden, mittlerweile gar nicht mehr ins Heft genommen, weil die Seitenzahl nicht mehr so hoch ist, wie noch vor 10 Jahren (als die PCG teilweise 250+ Seiten hatte). Früher hat man jeden Schund getestet, den man heute nicht mehr anrührt. Also so einen Blödsinn wie König von Mallorca oder Erotica Island, die damals 1% bekommen hatten


 
Nja, wobei aber auch damals das noch einen richtigen Hardwareteil gab, was im Prinzip jetzt die PCGH ist
Aber auch sehr schön ist da diesen Monat die Heftrückschau und ich hoffe die Prakties mussten die 5 Gurken da nicht selbst nochmal Testspielen


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Dezember 2011)

Im Prinzip haben die Spielemagazine das gleiche gemacht wie die Spielefirmen. Wo heutzutage Spielinhalte ausgelagert werden und als DLC verkauft werden, haben die Spielemagazine immer mehr Inhalte aus dem Hauptheft genommen und machen heute extra Hefte daraus.
Früher gabs eine dicke große PC Games, heute in zig Varianten


----------



## Enisra (29. Dezember 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Im Prinzip haben die Spielemagazine das gleiche gemacht wie die Spielefirmen. Wo heutzutage Spielinhalte ausgelagert werden und als DLC verkauft werden, haben die Spielemagazine immer mehr Inhalte aus dem Hauptheft genommen und machen heute extra Hefte daraus.
> Früher gabs eine dicke große PC Games, heute in zig Varianten


 
Ja, und vieles geht mittlerweile auch nur noch über Online
Erstaunlich diese Parallelen


----------



## poiu (31. Dezember 2011)

Star7ox schrieb:


> Also hier fehlen doch wohl noch ein Paar Titel, Homefront zum Beispiel super Hype im Vorfeld.
> PC GAMES war unter anderem Schuld das ich 50€ zum Fenster heraus geschmissen habe.



haha erst seit homefront Oo ich schon seit Gothic III & the Witcher, das erste wurde gehypte war aber unspielbar, das zweite wurde gebasht war aber schon zum relase spielbar und sogar gut, seitdem sind PCG & Gamestar Print bei mir untendurch.

homefront war für mich auch eine Enttäuschung, zum Glück dank steam sale nur 5€ bezahlt, aber selbst die sind zuviel  

billige Story, beschissene Grafik, gescriptet bis zum geht nicht mehr, viel zu Kurz, ...

zum Glück kaufe ich keine Vollpreisspiele mehr  das Lehrgeld hab ich bei Unreal 2 & Aquanox schon bezahlt.


----------



## Worrel (31. Dezember 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Nein. Erstens ist man mit den Wertungen insgesamt viel höher gerutscht, als noch zu früheren Zeiten. Schau zum Beispiel das Shooter-Genre an. Da bekommt jeder durchschnittliche mittlerweile eine 80+ Wertung.


Wie ich bereits schrob: wenn der Durchschnitt bei 80 liegt, stimmt was mit dem Wertungssystem nicht.



> Zweitens werden die Gurken, die vielleicht eine einstellige Wertung bekommen würden, mittlerweile gar nicht mehr ins Heft genommen, weil die Seitenzahl nicht mehr so hoch ist, wie noch vor 10 Jahren (als die PCG teilweise 250+ Seiten hatte). Früher hat man jeden Schund getestet, den man heute nicht mehr anrührt. Also so einen Blödsinn wie König von Mallorca oder Erotica Island, die damals 1% bekommen hatten


Für eine umfassende Berichterstattung über PC Spiele gehört aber mindestens eine "Gurke des Monats" oä ins Heft. Über die Top Ten Titel bekommt man eh überall was zu lesen. Für mich ist es wesentlich interessanter, was es denn noch so gibt, seien es auch Titel, die nur wegen ihrer skurrilen unterirdischen  - also quasi nicht vorhandenen - Qualität interessant sind.


----------



## Enisra (31. Dezember 2011)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wie ich bereits schrob: wenn der Durchschnitt bei 80 liegt, stimmt was mit dem Wertungssystem nicht.


 
ja, nur das Problem ist hier aber eher das zum einem die LUser solche Wertungen wollen die inzwischen nur noch ein Spektrum von so ~20 Punkten zulassen und zum anderen wieder die Hersteller, ich mein, wenn da die schon nen Kamm bekommen wenn das Spiel nur 91 bekommt statt ner 95, dann muss deren Nachfolger anrufen um sich zu beschweren dass das Spiel, statt ner 85 nur ne 70 bekommen hat

Aber es ist jetzt auch nichts neues das ich ja für garkeine Wertungen wie bei der c't bin


----------



## Watwiewer (31. Dezember 2011)

Am Ende kann ein Spieler Tests nur als Leitfaden betrachten , und als Infoquelle vielleicht bei Freunden / Kollegen die jeweilige Titel schon haben vertrauen , nicht zuletzt aber auf die eigene meinung , in meinem Fall hat das in den letzten Jahren zu keinen Fehlkäufen geführt.
Man kann einfach nicht davon ausgehen , dass sich der eigene geschmack und die Vorlieben mit dem der Masse an Testern oder auch der Spielgemeinschaft selbst deckt , bis auf wenige ausnahmen , die entweder Spielgenres schufen , oder auch einfach Indie - hits darstellten.
Aber selbst in den wenigen ausnahmen sieht man , das ideen sich abnutzen können.


----------

